# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Carnival!

## MIke R

here we go....let the madness begin...soon!

----------


## Rosemary

Oh, I hope we can get out of here and get to Provincetown!

----------


## MIke R

I have a mooring waiting for you

----------


## Rosemary

Tears in my eyes!  Trying to get there. And we are very grateful for your generosity.

----------


## amyb

That poster art is stunning

----------


## NHDiane

Oh my...madness indeed!!   I bet this is a wild time!

----------


## MIke R

> Oh my...madness indeed!!   I bet this is a wild time!




like you cannot imagine until you ve seen it.....completely out of control....certainly not for the prudish or sexually repressed..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
it also marks the unofficial end of high season.....as families start  the exodus back to their homes to get ready for school and our DINK season begins

----------


## NHDiane

> Originally Posted by NHDiane
> 
> Oh my...madness indeed!!   I bet this is a wild time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> certainly not for the prudish or sexually repressed..




I'd leave my husband home   :Wink:

----------


## MIke R

yeah they announce it on the Cape radio stations that it may not be for everyone..and despite that some 50 thousand show up for the Parade on Thursday ( probably _because_ of the Cape radio stations announcement! )

some of the expressions of the people watching the parade are priceless

the girls will be here...Lena  thinks its all pretty funny....but its all she knows, its her "normal" so it doesnt seem odd or offensive at all to her..she just rolls with it

----------


## andynap

Sounds like you are having a frisson.

----------


## MIke R

> Sounds like you are having a frisson.




in that high season is finally winding down???..yes..absolutely....looking forward to the next month of more subdued and sane business levels..had to kick a man out of the ticket booth yesterday who was trying to physically intimidate the ticket seller because he got removed from the reserved list and put on the wait list when he got to the boat too late.....

I could write a  book....LOL

----------


## andynap

I was talking about the upcoming carnival but it applies to that too.

----------


## MIke R

yeah that too...I love Carnival week...its a hoot

----------


## sbhlvr

shoot,we'll be headed to Normandy Beach on the 15th. I keep missing the Parade.

I can't believe how fast things are going. Wasn't it just the other week it was the 4th of July??? Yikes.

----------


## MIke R

yeah it sure does fly, but  truth be told, I am almost ready for some Fall.....soon enough....

dont forget to go to Firefly when in Normandy Beach!....and tell my daughter hi!

----------


## amyb

Now this is all making sense. I was thinking Normandy Beach, like in France. Silly me!!

----------


## MIke R

LOL.....no Normandy Beach is a small oceanfront town between Pt Pleasant and Seaside Heights in Joisey

----------


## amyb

Got it....

Normandy Beach, France is on my Bucket List

----------


## sbhlvr

> yeah it sure does fly, but  truth be told, I am almost ready for some Fall.....soon enough....
> 
> dont forget to go to Firefly when in Normandy Beach!....and tell my daughter hi!



I'm sure you are sick of all of the nonsense. I'm definitely not ready yet. Feels like we just got the place all ready for the season.

If we end up going to Firefly, I'll let ya know and tell your daughter.

----------


## sbhlvr

> Got it....
> 
> Normandy Beach, France is on my Bucket List




Amy, sorry for the confusion. Normandy France is on my list also!

----------


## amyb

I  hope you get to them both.

No problem. New Jersey is so nearby and I did not know there was a Normandy there. Still smiling over the latest geography lesson

----------


## andynap

I'm closer than you and I didn't know it either.

----------


## amyb

:0)

----------

